# Asus behauptet fälschlicherweise ein Flüssigkeitsschaden würde vorliegen



## jojohannisbeere (30. Oktober 2017)

*Asus behauptet fälschlicherweise ein Flüssigkeitsschaden würde vorliegen*

Liebe Menschen,

mein Asus Laptop ging während des Betriebs einfach aus und danach nicht mehr an, er zeigte kein Lebenszeichen mehr. Da ich noch Garantie habe, habe ich den Laptop eingeschickt. Asus hat nun geantwortet, dass das wegen eines Flüssigkeitsschaden nicht unter die Garantie fällt. Sie wollen für die Reperatur nun 500 Euro (was dem damaligen Kaufpreis entspricht) haben oder ich lehne ab und muss 50 Euro Bearbeitungsgebühr zahlen. Ich habe aber ganz sicher keinen Flüssigkeitsschaden verursacht, das Notebook kam nicht mal in die Nähe eines Wassertropfens. Asus hat zwei Bilder von dem Mainboard mit angeblichen Flüssigkeitsschaden dazu geschickt, die ich hier mal anhängen werde.

Hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen von einer ähnlichen Situation oder hat einen Tipp, wie ich nun vorgehen soll?

Danke im Voraus

Jojo


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Asus behauptet fälschlicherweise ein Flüssigkeitsschaden würde vorliegen*

Definitiv sagen das die Bilder dir dass Gegenteil zeigen und sie sich mit der Rücksendung beeilen sollen.


----------



## DKK007 (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Asus behauptet fälschlicherweise ein Flüssigkeitsschaden würde vorliegen*

Da ist eher was durchgebrannt. Siehe dem Chip in der Mitte des 2. Bildes.


----------



## jojohannisbeere (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Asus behauptet fälschlicherweise ein Flüssigkeitsschaden würde vorliegen*

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten! Ich habe Asus jetzt geschrieben, dass es kein Flüssigkeitschaden sein kann und dass die Fotos das beweisen. Ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden wie es weiter geht.


----------



## jojohannisbeere (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Asus behauptet fälschlicherweise ein Flüssigkeitsschaden würde vorliegen*

Als Antwort kam folgendes:
Sehr geehrter Herr xy,

​auf den Fotos erkennt man sehr wohl Spuren und Schäden, die aufgrund von Flüssigkeit entstanden sind.
​Somit müssen wir Ihnen leider nochmal mitteilen, dass der Schaden nicht von der Herstellergarantie abgedeckt ist.  

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Was soll ich jetzt machen?


----------



## coolbigandy (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Asus behauptet fälschlicherweise ein Flüssigkeitsschaden würde vorliegen*

also ich sehe dort kein Wasserschaden. Die sollen dir mal genaue Fotos zeigen, am besten direkt von oben so wie bei diesem Beispiel http://ecutechnologies.co.za/wp-con...BMW-e87-and-e90-ECU-water-damage-problems.jpg


----------



## azzih (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Asus behauptet fälschlicherweise ein Flüssigkeitsschaden würde vorliegen*

Kannste net viel machen, die Sache mit Bearbeitungsgebühr ist rechtens das dürfen sie. An deiner Stelle würd ich ihnen sagen sie sollen das Gerät behalten/entsorgen (spar den Fuffi Gebühr) und das du nie wieder was von der Firma kaufen wirst.

Zweite Option wäre Anwaltliches Schreiben. Aber so große Firmen lassen sich davon net beindrucken.


----------



## Abductee (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Asus behauptet fälschlicherweise ein Flüssigkeitsschaden würde vorliegen*

Vor allem kostet das ohne Rechtsschutz mehr als ein neues Notebook.
Und selbst mit Rechtsschutz kann es sein das ihnen der Warenwert zu wenig ist um dafür vor Gericht zu gehen. Ein Sachverständiger kostet auch eine Lawine.
Ich würd dem Verbraucher- oder Konsumentenschutz eine Email schreib, die können dir vermutlich am besten helfen.


----------



## DKK007 (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Asus behauptet fälschlicherweise ein Flüssigkeitsschaden würde vorliegen*

Dann sollen sie noch mal ein höher aufgelöstes Foto schicken. Auf dem kleinen Bild sehe ich auch keine Wasserrückstände.


----------



## eXquisite (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Asus behauptet fälschlicherweise ein Flüssigkeitsschaden würde vorliegen*

Da war kein Wasser.


----------



## amdahl (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Asus behauptet fälschlicherweise ein Flüssigkeitsschaden würde vorliegen*

Doofe Situation. Viel machen kannst du leider nicht wenn du nicht den Rechtsweg beschreiten willst.
Auf den Bildern sieht man recht eindeutig dass es kein Flüssigkeitsschaden ist. Dennoch sitzt die Firma am längeren Hebel weil sie dein Notebook haben und vieles behaupten können. Du müsstest erst mal 50€ zahlen um es wieder zu bekommen, dann einen Anwalt einschalten, ein Gutachten von einem Sachverständigen in Auftrag geben... die wissen ganz genau dass dich das teurer kommt als die Sache einfach auf sich beruhen zu lassen.
Asus hat seinen schlechten Ruf was Support angeht schon zu Recht.


----------



## DonBongJohn (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Asus behauptet fälschlicherweise ein Flüssigkeitsschaden würde vorliegen*

Vielleicht noch mal den Verbraucherschutz informieren und deinen Thread auf vielen anderen Boards teilen, sowas darf man nicht auf sich sitzen lassen. Wenn du dann genug Anhänger hast, nochmal auf den Social Media Seiten von Asus posten. Social Media kann die Rettung für den einfachen Pöbel sein. Wenn der Ruf erstmal geschädigt ist bekommst du vielleicht sogar noch mehr als deinen Laptop im neuen Zustand.

Gesendet von meinem GRACE mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stryke7 (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Asus behauptet fälschlicherweise ein Flüssigkeitsschaden würde vorliegen*

Ich kann da auch keine Anzeichen von Wasser erkennen. Das bedeutet natürlich nicht dass keins da war, aber ich sehe keinerlei Anzeichen. 

Dahingegen sehe ich sehr wohl ein durchgeschmortes Bauteil auf Bild 2. 


Ich würde vielleicht mal fragen ob sie dir die falschen Bilder geschickt haben? 
Andernfalls sollen sie ihre Diagnose doch bitte nochmal genauer erklären.


Ansonsten passt das mal wieder in den Trend den wir hier im Forum seit Jahren beobachten:
Asus hat tolle Produkte, aber den mit Abstand grauenhaftesten Kundenservice.


----------



## RtZk (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Asus behauptet fälschlicherweise ein Flüssigkeitsschaden würde vorliegen*

Bringt dir alles nichts, den Rechtsweg zu beschreiten würde dir absolut gar nichts helfen, da du ziemlich sicher verlieren würdest, große Konzerne als Privatperson anzuklagen wird eigentlich immer schief gehen.


----------



## RubySoho (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Asus behauptet fälschlicherweise ein Flüssigkeitsschaden würde vorliegen*



RtZk schrieb:


> Bringt dir alles nichts, den Rechtsweg zu beschreiten würde dir absolut gar nichts helfen, da du ziemlich sicher verlieren würdest, große Konzerne als Privatperson anzuklagen wird eigentlich immer schief gehen.



Genau, alles schön schlucken...
sag mal, gehts  noch?


----------



## DaXXes (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Asus behauptet fälschlicherweise ein Flüssigkeitsschaden würde vorliegen*



RubySoho schrieb:


> Genau, alles schön schlucken...
> sag mal, gehts  noch?



Im Fernsehen gibt es hin und wieder so Verbraucher-Sendungen, die sich um Ärgernisse von Kunden kümmern. Mach den Fall mal dort bekannt. Sobald Fernseh-Reporter bei den Firmen an der Tür klingeln, geben viele Hersteller kulanterweise dann doch nach. Wäre ja sonst schlechte Werbung 
Ob das bei Asus hilft, kann dir natürlich niemand versprechen, einen Versuch ist es wert.


----------



## Oi!Olli (1. November 2017)

*AW: Asus behauptet fälschlicherweise ein Flüssigkeitsschaden würde vorliegen*



RtZk schrieb:


> Bringt dir alles nichts, den Rechtsweg zu beschreiten würde dir absolut gar nichts helfen, da du ziemlich sicher verlieren würdest, große Konzerne als Privatperson anzuklagen wird eigentlich immer schief gehen.


Das ist pauschal falsch.


----------



## RtZk (1. November 2017)

*AW: Asus behauptet fälschlicherweise ein Flüssigkeitsschaden würde vorliegen*



RubySoho schrieb:


> Genau, alles schön schlucken...
> sag mal, gehts  noch?



Dann auf geht's bezahle ihm doch die Anwaltskosten + die Gerichtskosten wenn er verliert.

@Oi!Olli wie viele Fälle gibt es (in Deutschland) wo eine Einzelne Privat Person gegen einen großen Konzern gewonnen hat? , die kannst du an der Hand abzählen wir sind hier nicht in den USA wo du weil du im MC Donalds auf dem Boden ausrutscht ein paar Millionen Dollar Schadensersatz bekommst.

Abgesehen davon ist der Wert den der Laptop vor dem Schaden hatte eigentlich nicht groß genug um ein solches Risiko auf sich zunehmen.


----------



## DKK007 (7. November 2017)

*AW: Asus behauptet fälschlicherweise ein Flüssigkeitsschaden würde vorliegen*

Die Gerichtskosten bleiben recht niedrig, wenn das Verfahren vor der Haupverhandlung eingestellt wird. Z.B. bei einem Vergleich.


----------

